# Haters unlimited



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Now you have a place to hate Christians instead of demolishing someone else's thread.

I am a Christian. I believe in God our Father and his only begotten Son. I also believe in the Holy Spirit.

I have my own proof that God does exist and my proof is none of your business. I see my religion trashed everywhere but keep mostly quite about it. Jesus said let he who is without sin cast the first stone. I am not a perfect Christian and don't claim to be. If I tried walking on water I would sink like a stone. I am a flawed human being and stay away from trashing others for their beliefs.

Since you are intent on trashing Christians, go for it. I really don't care and you will NOT change who I am or what I believe.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got your back, Inceptor...............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Amen Inceptor and Mr Dwight. I believe , I am very flawed angry and vindictive , but I believe and I will not be wavered.my problem is I am old testament eye for a eye tooth for a tooth amen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem as I see it is that Christians are to willing to go along to get along or at least quiet so as to not rock the boat. IMHO the time is rapidly approaching that no one can hide in the grey area. 

Your Irish or your not, your pregnant or your not, your Christian or your not. It will be that simple.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The problem as I see it is that Christians are to willing to go along to get along or at least quiet so as to not rock the boat. IMHO the time is rapidly approaching that no one can hide in the grey area.
> 
> Your Irish or your not, your pregnant or your not, your Christian or your not. It will be that simple.


That's really not it. 1st I make a really poor preacher and I mean really bad. My goal is not to bash or condemn others. That's not my place.

John 8:7 *When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them, "Let any one of you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.*

I am not without sin by any stretch of the imagination. I try to live now by example.

Matthew 5:16* In the same way, let your light shine before others, that they may see your good deeds and glorify your Father in heaven.*

I do not go along to get along. AND I do not live my life as to not rock the boat. I have a tendency to rock the boat quite a bit actually.

But I also believe that judgement is meant for God alone. That's his job.

Luke :37* Do not judge, and you will not be judged. Do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven.*

I personally like the New Testament because what Jesus taught was common sense to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm with you inceptor.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I will not go along with crap. You rock my boat I sink yours.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I usually don't discuss religion with people, but I read, or at least skim, the stuff you guys discuss. Figure I learn more by learning, as opposed to trying to tell everyone they are wrong. Sorry mm's thread was derailed. Glad y'all could bring it back around.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

baldman said:


> I will not go along with crap. You rock my boat I sink yours.


But it will be fun doing it :vs_bananasplit: :vs_lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I usually don't discuss religion with people, but I read, or at least skim, the stuff you guys discuss. Figure I learn more by learning, as opposed to trying to tell everyone they are wrong. Sorry mm's thread was derailed. Glad y'all could bring it back around.


I know what you mean. There are many times I just read and try to learn.

There are also other times when I bite my tongue and want to post a smarta$$ reply but refrain. So far I have yet to draw blood.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Standing with you Inceptor as an imperfect man, but founded on perfect grace.

2nd Thessalonians 2:3 Don't let anyone deceive you in any way. For that day will not come unless the apostasy comes first and the man of lawlessness is revealed, the son of destruction. HCSB

Matthew 18:20 For where two or three are gathered together in My name, I am there among them. HCSB


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Going through my email and found this.

Here is a quote from Joel Rosenburg.

_"The Bible tells us that the power of life or death is in our tongue (Proverbs 18:21); therefore, we need to be deliberate when we speak about or over other people, ensuring that our words are constructive and lifegiving."_


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice reference with Rich Mullins, who was an awesome man serving an awesome God. This is for you ...... and the rest of us Inceptor. One of my old favorites by Rich Mullins.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am a Christian, not a very good one though.

I do not bash other religions with the exception of the one of allahole, 

which only poses as one to totally control people, both politically and spiritually.

Other than the Thuggie, they are the leading evil bastards of this world. 

It was conceived as the sixth century "BIG BROTHER" of Orwell's creation.

Orkin and the Templar's need to join forces.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Darn, only one like allowed...........

I really appreciate that! I love Rich Mullins. I have a number of his songs on my ipod and iphone.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Now you have a place to hate Christians instead of demolishing someone else's thread.
> 
> I am a Christian. I believe in God our Father and his only begotten Son. I also believe in the Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


yup, because what I believe has nothing to do with you, and what you believe has nothing to do with me. Our personal beliefs are none of eachother's business, unless we mutaully choose to discuss them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> yup, because what I believe has nothing to do with you, and what you believe has nothing to do with me. Our personal beliefs are none of eachother's business, unless we mutaully choose to discuss them.


Awww the forbidden topics amongst friends, family, at work, at play, and anywhere else relevant ....... religion and politics. Somehow it seems this just shouldn't be the way its supposed to be.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I consider myself to be a "radicalized" Christian. Psalm 144:1 2 Chronicles 32:7-8


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Awww the forbidden topics amongst friends, family, at work, at play, and anywhere else relevant ....... religion and politics. Somehow it seems this just shouldn't be the way its supposed to be.


So are we not entitled to freedom of religion? If you want to talk about your beliefs, you are free to do so, up until you attempt to force your beliefs on others. Conversely, if someone is talking about their religion, you have every right to tell them to shut the hell up if you don't like what they are saying and they have the right to ignore your complaint because you are both ALSO entitled to freedom of speech.

Personally, you can tell me what you believe all day long, I will not offer my beliefs unless asked, and will ALWAYS decline any invitation to any religious anything. I don't care if you go to church on Sundays, worship Satan, Allah, Frost demons, sacrifice animals, have vampire orgies, cast spells, aspire to be buddah, use the force or whatever. As long as you do not interfere with my daily life it doesn't have a damn thing to do with me.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Jakthesoldier I kinda agree but if I listen to your beliefs the other person should grant me the common respect to hear me out about mine.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

baldman said:


> Jakthesoldier I kinda agree but if I listen to your beliefs the other person should grant me the common respect to hear me out about mine.


Big difference between "should" and "must" though, and thats a big part of my point.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

See, herein lies the issue. Common respect and common sense are not so common anymore. It's not PC.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

inceptor said:


> See, herein lies the issue. Common respect and common sense are not so common anymore. It's not PC.


I think it lies deeper than that. Common morals no longer exist.

While some of the older generations and some conservative leaning youngsters still believe in morals and values, those who do not find themselves able to achieve a position where they get to make the rules.

Business is no longer a question of ethics or morals (should I) but a question of bottom lines and back door deals (can I)

My Last car was capable of driving 160 MPH on roads that most of you wouldn't go 15 MPH on. Just because I could, doesn't mean I should.

Brining it back around though, I wonder why it is that just because you told me your story, I would have any burning desire to tell mine? Ever listen to an idiot without responding?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So are we not entitled to freedom of religion? If you want to talk about your beliefs, you are free to do so, up until you attempt to force your beliefs on others. Conversely, if someone is talking about their religion, you have every right to tell them to shut the hell up if you don't like what they are saying and they have the right to ignore your complaint because you are both ALSO entitled to freedom of speech.
> 
> Personally, you can tell me what you believe all day long, I will not offer my beliefs unless asked, and will ALWAYS decline any invitation to any religious anything. I don't care if you go to church on Sundays, worship Satan, Allah, Frost demons, sacrifice animals, have vampire orgies, cast spells, aspire to be buddah, use the force or whatever. As long as you do not interfere with my daily life it doesn't have a damn thing to do with me.


This ia a forum where opinions and beliefs are stated. Who is forcing anyone to convert or listen?

If one does not wish to engage or entertain other's belief's or opinions as an opportunity to expand their worldview ........ it would appear a forum is not suited for him/her and they would be best served in a quiet room alone with the door shut behind them.

This particular section is titled SHTF in Prophesy. You knew that when you entered the discussion. ou are welcome here but only if you have something positive to contribute. If not ...... stick to YOUR comfort level and expertise in another section that best suits you.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> This ia a forum where opinions and beliefs are stated. Who is forcing anyone to convert or listen?
> 
> If one does not wish to engage or entertain other's belief's or opinions as an opportunity to expand their worldview ........ it would appear a forum is not suited for him/her and they would be best served in a quiet room alone with the door shut behind them.
> 
> This particular section is titled SHTF in Prophesy. You knew that when you entered the discussion. ou are welcome here but only if you have something positive to contribute. If not ...... stick to YOUR comfort level and expertise in another section that best suits you.


I agree, and to be clear, I am referring to discussion in general, as opposed to only on the forum.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I agree, and to be clear, I am referring to discussion in general, as opposed to only on the forum.


Jak,

You have been gone from here for a while until recently. Hope all has been well and it is good to see you back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I think it lies deeper than that. Common morals no longer exist.
> 
> While some of the older generations and some conservative leaning youngsters still believe in morals and values, those who do not find themselves able to achieve a position where they get to make the rules.
> 
> ...


I agree.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Brining it back around though, I wonder why it is that just because you told me your story, I would have any burning desire to tell mine? Ever listen to an idiot without responding?


You have no reason to respond if you don't want to. There are any number of reasons not to respond. The first one that comes to mind is avoiding a fight.

Responding to an idiot is useless. They are an idiot and whatever you say will bounce off their protective shield.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The problem as I see it is that Christians are to willing to go along to get along or at least quiet so as to not rock the boat. IMHO the time is rapidly approaching that no one can hide in the grey area.
> 
> Your Irish or your not, your pregnant or your not, your Christian or your not. It will be that simple.


Sounds reasonable to me Sir. The gray areas are currently populated mostly by liberal Christians who pose as various denominations such as Methodists..Presbyterians..Catholics and Episcopalians..to name a few. Its time to pick a side.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Jak,
> 
> You have been gone from here for a while until recently. Hope all has been well and it is good to see you back.


Several changes in my life recently. All is well, things are starting to get back on track.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> That's really not it. 1st I make a really poor preacher and I mean really bad. My goal is not to bash or condemn others. That's not my place.
> 
> John 8:7 *When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them, "Let any one of you who is without sin be the first to throw a stone at her.*
> 
> ...


Remember the rest of what Jesus said to her...

He didn't tell the crowd that what she was doing was OK; Jesus knew something about the crowd, and He wrote it in the dust for them to see. After He made those things clear to them and they left, He then the woman to go, and sin no more.

It is our job to spread the Good News to those who need to know it.

Along the way, we are to admonish each other, so that we keep each other on the right track. You'll find that in the third chapter of Colossians.

You are to be fruit inspectors. You'll find that in the seventh chapter of Matthew.

Nowhere does it say that you are to be grinning idiots and fools, unable to distinguish right from wrong. Nowhere does it say you are to not tell people when the are sinning, and nowhere does it say you are to allow your nation to fall away.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Remember the rest of what Jesus said to her...
> 
> He didn't tell the crowd that what she was doing was OK; Jesus knew something about the crowd, and He wrote it in the dust for them to see. After He made those things clear to them and they left, He then the woman to go, and sin no more.
> 
> ...


When I try to convince others about the gospel, I fall flat on my face. My brother was great at it, I'm not.

God gave each different talents. I know I have two and I use them to the best of my ability.

I don't shy away from controversy but neither am I going to argue with an idiot. They seem to have force fields around their heads and anything that makes sense appears to bounce off. I can help others when they've messed up and I do when the help is needed but I do my best not to judge. There are some who I can try to help but feel they are in the right and you're wrong. ok fine. There's nothing to be done about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> When I try to convince others about the gospel, I fall flat on my face. My brother was great at it, I'm not.
> 
> God gave each different talents. I know I have two and I use them to the best of my ability.
> 
> I don't shy away from controversy but neither am I going to argue with an idiot. They seem to have force fields around their heads and anything that makes sense appears to bounce off. I can help others when they've messed up and I do when the help is needed but I do my best not to judge. There are some who I can try to help but feel they are in the right and you're wrong. ok fine. There's nothing to be done about that.


Never, ever, argue with the hard-headed or hard-hearted. That isn't our job when sharing the Good News. If they reject it, shake the dust from your sandals and leave. You've done your part. The Holy Spirit will take it from there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Never, ever, argue with the hard-headed or hard-hearted. That isn't our job when sharing the Good News. If they reject it, shake the dust from your sandals and leave. You've done your part. The Holy Spirit will take it from there.


It only takes a spark to get a fire glowing ......... that's how it is with God's love once you've experienced it .......... Pass it On


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Jak I see , must and should.... I agree with you.thank you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

inceptor said:


> When I try to convince others about the gospel, I fall flat on my face. My brother was great at it, I'm not.
> 
> God gave each different talents. I know I have two and I use them to the best of my ability.
> 
> I don't shy away from controversy but neither am I going to argue with an idiot. They seem to have force fields around their heads and anything that makes sense appears to bounce off. I can help others when they've messed up and I do when the help is needed but I do my best not to judge. There are some who I can try to help but feel they are in the right and you're wrong. ok fine. There's nothing to be done about that.


I gave up trying to give logical information to godless left wing heathens several years ago. We are prohibited from casting Pearls before the Swine. As far as soul winning for shy people...I like what good old Pope Peter had to say on the topic.

1 Peter 3:15
But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts, and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you, with meekness and reverence.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I gave up trying to give logical information to godless left wing heathens several years ago. We are prohibited from casting Pearls before the Swine. As far as soul winning for shy people...I like what good old Pope Peter had to say on the topic.
> 
> 1 Peter 3:15
> But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts, and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you, with meekness and reverence.


This is where I'm at now,


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

For what little my opinion matters, what you believe is your business, just as what I believe is mine.
I think it is fine and dandy that you have your faith, who am I to judge.

You won't hear any inflammatory comments from this corner on this topic.

At least you guys aren't twisting your beliefs to have a self deemed license to kill, rape, and steal from all others.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Because of the calling on my life as a minister, . . . I have been known to cast pearls out there, . . . but a long time ago, I asked the Lord to blind me to the swine. I have no need whatsoever to know the pig from the stork from the crow or any others.

But I do refuse to argue with idiots, . . . first off they don't listen, . . . and after I'm done looking like another one, . . . they beat me to death with their superior experience.

But I do also enjoy a "lively" discussion. What will kill it for me is the perceived air that he/she/it has all the marbles, all the info, all the prophecy, all the ideas: I'm just supposed to listen to them warble their tonsils. Nahhh, . . . I've got a refrigerator light that has to be changed right then, . . . and I'm outta there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I agree.
> 
> You have no reason to respond if you don't want to. There are any number of reasons not to respond. The first one that comes to mind is avoiding a fight.
> 
> Responding to an idiot is useless. They are an idiot and whatever you say will bounce off their protective shield.


This is the point I am making. If I don't waste my time walking around telling people about my religion, I will never be obligated to listen about theirs.

If you start a conversation about it though I will listen and offer my "devil's advocacy" and fact checking, but I will not offer my actual personal views unless asked.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Raised a Polish Catholic and educated by the church as a youth. I missed all the pedophile Priests (some friends didn't) and was bothered by that, still am. Have not been a regular since my friends were molested. But I don't stain the good Priests whom have been there for me: deaths, funerals, health crises...... If I knew all the molesters were gone I'd return, regular. I still ask forgiveness, I still pray, but don't go to church much.

Still I believe in Jesus, the Father, and Holy Sprit. Forgive us Father.

I don't care what Christian denomination you are, you are my brother and friend. Man split up what Jesus brought us. Don't be political, we are one under God.

Muslims? Well, have met a few who are friends, I can trust, not to kill me. Some I won't trust as far as I can throw. Religion? No more a belief. I don't want to kill them nor subjugate them. But if they try on me, I'll go Old Testament, Eye for an Eye. Also note how my Polish ansestor's dealt with the hordes: GOOD ones were assimilated and had own EQUAL rights, bad murderous scum were put up on a pike roadside. You reap what you sow.

Contrast that with death or being a "good" dhimmi!

I'll finish up with God bless you.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

To put any trust in a preacher...other than for him to provide an interpretation that you should use to validate or refute with self study...is fool hardy...the common theme among all religions, were radical positions are built and fostered...such as west brook baptist (I think that was the name) and many more is that they pick and choose passages and text, often out of context, to convey a position that is not in line with the bible...often to seek power and control, as did catholic priests during the early years and the idea that a pope is closest to God...I haven't found that anywhere. equally some pick and choose verses out of the quran to disprove the supposition as a violent cult designed to empower brutal clerics...in some ways akin, but adjacent to jewish rabbis of the new testament. Using religion as political governance.
All being taught either while discouraging self study or maintaining it either in a language not read or to a people who are illiterate.

I see the early aactions of the apostles to be discriptive of human nature among Christians. Look at Peter....whose greatest sin was his lack of understanding and acceptance that JESUS's death was preordained....and required. Peters pride that he could protect Jesus was subsequently shown hollow when he denied Jesus thrice. It was also he who later was criticized by Paul for not spreading the message to the gentiles, who he treated with contempt. Peter was a person who kept thinking much of himself and his race as being better than others. That is why it takes multiple stories from the 4 predominant authors of the time to get the whole point....There are points of early church policy over shadowing The word...it must be wholly read and fully understood to get it all and then you still have to contend with your own bias and lack of intellect (in some cases) to infer the true meanings...some are complex multi faceted meanings as well...and once translated out of the original language some of the things are lost. 


This is my long winded way of saying...if you are one disillusioned with the church, then blame yourself for not using as an opportunity to read and prepare a rebuttal argument...Church is where I give my preacher the uninterrupted chance to convey his interpretations....and I sought for a while to find one that I felt was at least doing it in an honest fashion...not cherry picking quotes from 10 different places to explain why women should not wear make up and men not drink. For that is a dishonest approach and not how it was written....just one big rule book. It was written to give us all a chance to learn about our God and savior...and find strength in the holy spirit..

And the moment you hold any one individual up as an example...you have failed in you understanding...because there was only one example ever held up who was the example....all else are unworthy....and fail. And by even attempting to attribute a religion to the behavior of its followers you should look at the actions tempered by the understanding that the degrees of knowledge vary just as does the frailty and weakness within them.

My religion...my thoughts...my heartfelt beliefs...I share with my God, may family and my kids...and I try to only pass that on as how it has affected me...without assertions that you too can live the life I have...because I don't wish my woes on any man...and the bible tells us to expect nothing other than that ...for following Christ.....and I'm not even a good Christian...if there is any....

My 2 cents.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And in closing ........ I will simply pose a single question.

Question: Just how much makeup should a Christian woman wear?

Answer: It depends on her face.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This topic sorta reminds me of what an old pal from up the in the Panhandle used to say. He said the preacher come to see them a lot. When he left he was either wiping his mouth or zipping up his pants. They might have used this in the Forest Gump movie. It sounds sorta familar. Sally Fields was a nice Mama. Getting shot in the buttocks happens quite a bit.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> And in closing ........ I will simply pose a single question.
> 
> Question: Just how much makeup should a Christian woman wear?
> 
> Answer: It depends on her face.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My cousins was old time Assembly of God folks. The make up question for the ladies was none. They was also not allowed to go swimming in a swimming pool but the lake was ok. No pants or shorts allowed. When it come to watching TV both genders was supposed to watch only the news and weather. Sometimes the preacher would sneak up on your house and peek through the window to make sure nobody was watching Roller Derby. They have supposedly relaxed the rules a little nowadays.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

True Dat. Roller Derby has always been evil. Hoes on skates cant be good, guess my preacher Dad just didn't put two and two together. I used to watch them every Saturday night as a young lad on TV in San Antonio, where they skated on a banked track and I loved it ..... still do. I never told my Dad the skaters were hoes, I figured he just know his hoes very well, since we did not have a hoe section at church.

They have a banked track (only one in Texas) and a league in Austin. Houston and other Cities have leagues with flat tracks, but it aint the same fast action. I am taking my 17 year daughter to see them skate in a few weeks, I want to make sure she knows what a hoe on skates is ........ so she can make better life choices than her Dad


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> My cousins was old time Assembly of God folks. The make up question for the ladies was none. They was also not allowed to go swimming in a swimming pool but the lake was ok. No pants or shorts allowed. When it come to watching TV both genders was supposed to watch only the news and weather. Sometimes the preacher would sneak up on your house and peek through the window to make sure nobody was watching Roller Derby. They have supposedly relaxed the rules a little nowadays.


That's one of the key things I ended up choosing the church I'm in over. My pastor points to scripture about 'Not causing your fellow Christian to sin" as reason to not dress to provocative. Otherwise it is not biblical to preach that a woman can't wear makeup or wear pants or wear skirts.

I have been there for 10 years and have gone over this subject several times. He explains it very well as mixtures of snippets of old testament and new testament cherry picked without taking it all in context. His admonishment to not tempt your christian neighbor to sin (in thoughts) is the only one that I could every really believe in as biblical.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. Coveting your neighbors ass or your neighbors wife's ass is not nice.


----------

